
The Diversity Trap - RickJWagner
https://www.tabletmag.com/sections/news/articles/the-diversity-trap-jilani
======
pmdulaney
As a conservative I stumbled upon the formulation "The radical left are a
bunch of bullies" pretty much on my own. Just yesterday I discovered that
Jordan Peterson has been using the term. It fits perfectly.

But I keep saying to myself, "Surely mainstream America has not completely
jettisoned common sense." But as Denise Young Smith found out, things really
are as bad we fear.

The one thing I still ask myself: Are people (like whoever it is who fired
Young Smith) really brainwashed to the extent that it seems that they are? Or
is it just the case that they know how the radical left is going to respond so
they know they must act or risk an even bigger conflagration?

Finally, why hasn't this been flagged? The lefties on Hacker News flag for
much lesser offenses...

